# My little baba crossed rainbow bridge yesterday... :’(



## Chloe0301 (Feb 16, 2018)

I thought my little Dumpling (don’t ask, name when we adopted her! ) was immortal. I don’t know what I mean by this but I never thought about the day we were to lose her. We adopted her when living in Dubai and had only brought us back with her when we re located 2 months ago! She was so well behaved and settled in instantly!
I woke up in the morning quite late on as id worked quite late Monday evening and went downstairs to pop the kettle on, with the idea of having a lazy couch day with a brew and the cat of course! However when I got downstairs I noticed our front door was wide open! And had been open since my OH went to work at 6am! (At this stage I’m not angry about it as I am just full of grief and it is what it is ) True panic set in as she was 100% a house cat as having lived in Dubai they just aren’t outside due to the heat unless wild. I rounded up my family and we went out searching but only around the immediate area because we were told that usually indoor cats stay local..
How we were wrong. unfortunately Dumpling’s free window was 5-6 hours between being able to get out of the door and us finding out, but I still hoped she was nearby!
By 8.30pm still no sign I had done everything in the book; litter tray outside, old clothes, treats etc...
My mum came to my door at about 8.45 which I thought was for us to go out and look again but she looked me in the eye and told me ‘she’s gone’. I just could NOT comprehend it.
Turns out she had ended up at a local superstore car park, presumed dead, no sign of anyonefhat might have hit her, and was found by a cleaning staff who picked her up and then proceeded to bury her. This part I’m not so sure whether it follows any proper standard what so ever?! Did they really check she was breathing? Was she not just in shock?! If someone had got her to a vet would they have been able to help her?! The worst part about this is that no vet or anyone contacted us. My mum found this out on the off chance as a lady who was there shopping at the time saw them picking her up off the ground and saw our missing post on FACEBOOK! so we contacted the store and they said we will have to come back tomorrow and they will dig her up ☹ I was heartbroken. What’s the point in a microchip if people aren’t going to scan it? She was such a beautiful, well groomed little baba and did not whatsoever look like a stray! anyway.. I don’t know HOW she got that far to the supermarket, whether she got under a car outside (because it was cold - I live in the north of England!) and then it moved with her inside and ended up at the supermarket?! There were not many signs of injury just blood from the nose (only slightly) and ears. Just picturing this is killing me. she also was curled in the foetal position so she looked like she was asleep! Does this mean she suffered a long time? does anyone know the answer to these kinds of questions, I don’t mind getting an honest answer. I’m assuming a car was involved with being on a car park and she was unaware of any out side dangers so she will have just been walking without knowing what was going to happen’ I was also told cats die with their eyes open but hers were closed and her head was tucked like she was asleep so why could that be ?!? there are SO many q’s I will not know the answer to. We couldn’t get her to a vet because they had to exhume her body the day after and because it was so cold outside she was practically froze. I’m so sorry for the long post I have so many thoughts and feelings that just have not died down. She was a massive part of our little family, it was me , her and my fiancé coping through the tough times in Dubai and in the UK. Now she’s just gone and in awful circumstances because I did not get to say bye and I didn’t realise the last time I stroked her would be the last


----------



## Ella28 (Feb 4, 2018)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Blood from the nose/ears suggests face/head trauma. If this is the case then my guess is your cat went very quickly, take comfort in knowing this and the fact that you did your best to find her.


----------



## Chloe0301 (Feb 16, 2018)

Ella28 said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss. Blood from the nose/ears suggests face/head trauma. If this is the case then my guess is your cat went very quickly, take comfort in knowing this and the fact that you did your best to find her.


Thank you . I really hope this was the case. Who would bury a warm cat before trying to find her owner or check that she was actually dead?! It's disgusting and these kind of people don't realise how much heartbreak is apparent in these situations ... I hope it was quick but the fact she was curled up in the sleeping position worries me that she may have known she was dying


----------



## SpencerK (Apr 15, 2012)

Wow, there are no words - she was beautiful. Personally, I would be *very *upset that the door was open, very. But, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear such a dreadful story; you must be totally devastated. I would be very upset/angry that not one person thought to scan your beautiful girl. xx


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

@Chloe0301 - I am so sorry to hear of your loss.

Run free at Rainbow Bridge little Dumpling.......................


----------



## Chloe0301 (Feb 16, 2018)

SpencerK said:


> Wow, there are no words - she was beautiful. Personally, I would be *very *upset that the door was open, very. But, so sorry for your loss.


Oh trust me I am beyond upset! She was like my child!! But no matter how many times I get angry about it, it won't bring her back. Which is the harsh reality of the whole thing. Thank you, just learning to cope. Or at least trying to...


----------



## Chloe0301 (Feb 16, 2018)

Thank you, I’m learning how to cope with all these unfamiliar feelings. Never felt a loss like it before, especially as she was so gorgeous and loving...

I was so angry however after a meeting they said their supermarket policy is actually rent a kill so I should be thankful they buried her. Lovely people, hey xxx


----------



## Simondo89 (Apr 16, 2018)

Chloe0301 said:


> I thought my little Dumpling (don't ask, name when we adopted her! ) was immortal. I don't know what I mean by this but I never thought about the day we were to lose her. We adopted her when living in Dubai and had only brought us back with her when we re located 2 months ago! She was so well behaved and settled in instantly!
> I woke up in the morning quite late on as id worked quite late Monday evening and went downstairs to pop the kettle on, with the idea of having a lazy couch day with a brew and the cat of course! However when I got downstairs I noticed our front door was wide open! And had been open since my OH went to work at 6am! (At this stage I'm not angry about it as I am just full of grief and it is what it is ) True panic set in as she was 100% a house cat as having lived in Dubai they just aren't outside due to the heat unless wild. I rounded up my family and we went out searching but only around the immediate area because we were told that usually indoor cats stay local..
> How we were wrong. unfortunately Dumpling's free window was 5-6 hours between being able to get out of the door and us finding out, but I still hoped she was nearby!
> By 8.30pm still no sign I had done everything in the book; litter tray outside, old clothes, treats etc...
> ...


Awful story, I recently lost my Lola she was hit by a car and had a broken pelvis, we found out she had a heart murmur and it was 50/50 she could get through the op unfortunately due to circumstances funds and lack of time we had to put Lola to sleep, your cat is stunning by the way very much reminds me of my Lola, take care, stay strong x


----------



## BlessedbyJack (Feb 23, 2011)

So very sorry for your loss.

The bonds of love can never be broken with ourfurbabies.

Bless you xx


----------

